# Flashlites for self defense?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A lot of manufacturers put a strobe mode on their lights, ostensibly to blind and disorient your attacker. I've experimented with this, having my wife put the strobe on me with my brightest light. It's dazzling for sure, but I had no trouble remembering where her COM was before the light went on, and easily pointed my finger at her. A light wouldn't be my go-to defense, especially against a gun.

Anyone have any other opinions?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't forget to yell, "pew, pew, pew," after turning on the strobe.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

My "go-to" flashlights also have high-intensity strobes.
My feelings are...if you can get it activated in time and it disorients the attacker long enough to deal a swift kick to his nuts....I'd rather have the strobe than not have it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A three or four D-Cell Maglight makes an excellent baton and can split someone's skull.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The baton angle is useful. And if the stobe buys you a second to determine friend or foe prior to pulling the trigger it did it’s job. Light is a two way street like a laser. It lets all around you know where you are.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

The way I was taught is that the light will instantly give away your location. You don't use it unless you think you know where the offender is. Once you are sure where the offender is you then blink the light just for a second to verify. You can then side step a couple paces turn the light on and then neutralize the target.

You want to sidestep or move slightly because once you tap that light the offender knows where you're at and then can shoot at that direction. By side-stepping you're moving out of a kill zone.

Keep in mind you're not going to do this in one sitting you need to practice and train.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

On second thought, this light looks pretty good.
And you don't have to yell, "pew, pew, pew."


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

The strobe could buy a precious second or two if you got your finger on the button, but that's probably not going to be the case in most instances.

As stated, a big ol' Mag light is handy, but even a small, say 6" light can inflict some damage if your getting hammered in the head and face with the lens end a few times. I'm starting to see some of the Tac lights with some gnarly looking lens bezels that would do some damage.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, maybe it's just my flashlites. I have to press the button multiple times to get to strobe. Anyone else have this???


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Ok, maybe it's just my flashlites. I have to press the button multiple times to get to strobe. Anyone else have this???


Yeah I don't like that kind of feature. I recently bought a dozen or so led flashlights with red light only LED's just to avoid scrolling. I don't want a white light to accidentally come on and ruin my night vision or give me away from a distance.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

paraquack said:


> Ok, maybe it's just my flashlites. I have to press the button multiple times to get to strobe. Anyone else have this???


Well now that you mention it, all my lights with strobe are like that.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

A lot of my flashlights have a strobe function. Even if I could instantaneously turn the strobe function on, I personally don't think it would do any good.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

The strobe feature on a flashlight is a tactical option and under the right circumstances can be very effective. Plus they are far more effective on a person who's adrenalin is pumping and fight/flight/freeze response is about to engage or has has already engaged. It's all about messing with their optical senses and disorienting them. That being said I don't use them. Nor am I a a weapon light sort of guy. I much prefer a handheld flashlight and not a 3,400 lumen super light either. I prefer a light that has a low and high option of around 10-15 lumens and 60-120 lumens, then it stays on low most of the time. I am also more of a turn the lights on versus sneak around in the dark person. A few decades of building clearing and chasing down criminals has taught me it's better to turn night into day then play hide and seek with only some of your senses engaged. That's not cool in the movies but it is far more effective in real life. If I do have to use a light it is only for very basic navigation and threat identification and only when absolutely needed.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Tough questions with no easy answer. I think no one wants to accidentally kill their own child/spouse so definitely be sure of what your engaging. 

As far as strobe lights...better left to slow motion disco skating effects than as an offensive action....or if I'm trying frantically to send my neighbor into an Epileptic fit.

Flashlight for night shooting???.... bright enough and focused enough to allow me to see an hit what I shoot at, but still retain some night vision capacity. 

Don't telegraph your moving location by scooby flashing every door your getting ready to clear through.

It serves two functions....it can give a bad guy knowledge of where you are so they can shoot you if they want to, it also gives them knowledge of where you are to allow them to escape if they want....I guess the point is....walking around with a flash light on and waving it around, gives the bad guy all the options on the decision making.


Strobe lights? Cool effect, especially with stage fog...if you want to look good doing the robot.

Also as far as Lumens...I only judge on three levels of bright.. "Hmmm"......"Damn".....and "Holy Shit"....I'm more a "Damn" sorta guy.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

All our flashlights up here are of the "Holy Shit" variety, leaning towards _WTF??_, but our defense problems are coyotes & cougs and they dont shoot back. Their eyes do glow up nicely though...until Tom closes them.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> All our flashlights up here are of the "Holy Shit" variety, leaning towards _WTF??_, but our defense problems are coyotes & cougs and they dont shoot back. Their eyes do glow up nicely though...until Tom closes them.


Yep, I routinely jacklight ***** after our chickens.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A three or four D-Cell Maglight makes an excellent baton and can split someone's skull.


This type of Maglight was issued to our military police. They used it to persuade people to behave. Then some bright spark decided well if 4 cells are good , 6 must be better. For a while after that whenever there was an altercation you'd see the copper on his hands and knees picking up the cells off the floor as the weight was too much when the Maglight baton was used. They soon went back to 4 cells.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A three or four D-Cell Maglight makes an excellent baton and can split someone's skull.


Ah yes the infamous Rodney King beater. Everyone should have a couple of those.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Ah yes the infamous Rodney King beater. Everyone should have a couple of those.


In Miami it was McDuffy.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In Miami it was McDuffy.


Aw Jeeeezusss.... are there two of them now???
@hawgrider - you must really like the McDuffy thing. 

_








_


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Aw Jeeeezusss.... are there two of them now???
> @hawgrider - you must really like the McDuffy thing.
> 
> _
> ...


Is that a new law firm? Ambulance chasers? Hawgrinder and Hawgrinder?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Aw Jeeeezusss.... are there two of them now???
> @hawgrider - you must really like the McDuffy thing.
> 
> _
> ...


I'm multiplying. Soon to take over the planet.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> A lot of manufacturers put a strobe mode on their lights, ostensibly to blind and disorient your attacker. I've experimented with this, having my wife put the strobe on me with my brightest light. It's dazzling for sure, but I had no trouble remembering where her COM was before the light went on, and easily pointed my finger at her. A light wouldn't be my go-to defense, especially against a gun.
> 
> Anyone have any other opinions?


Sounds like a good option. Know in Active Shooter Training..which is taught by pretty sharp SWAT types..one of the drills was sneaking up on a bad guy in a dark room. They taught to create your own strobe by hitting the button repeatedly..and it was highly disorienting. The general scheme was to start strobing before entering the room making sure the bad guy was not visible in the strobe light..then do a belly flop into the room and light up the hidden corner with a steady beam and bullets. Operative factor being most perps would be expecting the good guy to enter the room standing up. Could certainly see an auto strobe being preferable..as long as it could instantly be returned to a steady beam. Found this link on buiding clearing that might be helpful to some. 
http://www.co.wise.tx.us/constable/downloads/building clearing,tactical raid.pdf


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> Is that a new law firm? Ambulance chasers? Hawgrinder and Hawgrinder?


 Sounds like one! 
And LOL re Hawgrinder. :vs_cool:


----------



## Defiel (Jul 15, 2020)

Flashlights are technically a form of self-defense. However, I wouldn't reccomend you rely on it completely. A flashlight is a good backup plan. However, a flashlight cannot be a good mean of defending yourself from someone that could be stronger and faster than you. You should always have multiple means of self-defense such as martial arts/hand-to-hand combat, an attacking weapon, and perhaps a diversion/ runaway weapon(flashlight). Flashlights are pretty good at temporarly blinding, but if your attacker is determined enough, that definetely won't be enough.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Defiel said:


> Flashlights are technically a form of self-defense. However, I wouldn't reccomend you rely on it completely. A flashlight is a good backup plan. However, a flashlight cannot be a good mean of defending yourself from someone that could be stronger and faster than you. You should always have multiple means of self-defense such as martial arts/hand-to-hand combat, an attacking weapon, and perhaps a diversion/ runaway weapon(flashlight). Flashlights are pretty good at temporarly blinding, but if your attacker is determined enough, that definetely won't be enough.


A 4+ D Cell Maglite is a pretty darn good club/baton. I upgraded mine with an LED bulb so its bright as hell too.

**Edit**

After going back through the thread I see I'm not the only one that thinks this.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> A lot of manufacturers put a strobe mode on their lights, ostensibly to blind and disorient your attacker. I've experimented with this, having my wife put the strobe on me with my brightest light. It's dazzling for sure, but I had no trouble remembering where her COM was before the light went on, and easily pointed my finger at her. A light wouldn't be my go-to defense, especially against a gun.
> 
> Anyone have any other opinions?


The best self fefense use of flashlights I ever seen is to bonk the bad actors in the head with the the ones made out of metal. A casual swat can cause a skull fracture and law suits. Be careful. The great Sate of Texas issued space age plastic models in the 80s. The light was crappy but they said it would be good for three democrat head bangs. The first republican that took a swat the dang thing came apart. Apparently low bid.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

pew ....pew...thunk.....run....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

no...I was gonna let this go with a simple...bs line.... but


if your defense is a bright light....you deserve what you get.... oh you wanna kill me?....god bless your heart....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My first thoughts were about the changes in weather. What if the guy you were chasing decided to lose you in a thick fog? To that, what if you left in broad daylight and found the weather hit while you were far from your base station?

Speaking of fog, I remember lens covers in differing colors and clarity. Did that method go out of style?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Take your pick..


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> I'm multiplying. Soon to take over the planet.


Only your fat cells are multiplying. You take up two seats now.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will put this here rather than start a new thread. Dam there are so many really bright great flash lights out there. Most are so called tactical . But one major gripe with most of them. When you find one the size and brightness you want they fail short IMO to many options. You can not simply turn it off and on. You turn it on it goes through 2-3 brightness settings, the Strobe , the SOS. I want a light a light that is on or off. last thing I want if i need to shut it off right now is it going through all of that before shutting off.
What have you found that is around 6 inches in size , good battery life either 3 AA or 2 123 type. Over 320 lumens. And is on or off. The other crap is fine but the light should have a simple on off.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I like maglites. Aluminum. Practically indestructable. Not too expensive. They come in all sizes and battery types. Replacement parts are available. I’ve beat the living hell out of them and I still have every one I ever bought, still in working condition. Granted I’ve replaced parts, but I have several pushing 30 years old and still working.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> A lot of manufacturers put a strobe mode on their lights, ostensibly to blind and disorient your attacker. I've experimented with this, having my wife put the strobe on me with my brightest light. It's dazzling for sure, but I had no trouble remembering where her COM was before the light went on, and easily pointed my finger at her. A light wouldn't be my go-to defense, especially against a gun.
> 
> Anyone have any other opinions?


COM? What is that, her torso or something? Center of Mass? I get so flustered when my Aricept ain’t working!

So, I just bought a Mag Lite LED, that has 500+ lumens, the thing cost me almost $50 at Ace Hardware.

But its the brightest flashlight that I have ever owned, and it’s handy-sized, a 2 D cell . It drops right into a front pocket. I had a 3 or 4 cell Mag Lite back in the 1980s , my new one has it beat.

It only has an on-off switch too, very simple and basic and useful. And it is very bright, I couldn’t ask for more from it.


----------



## theprincipal (Mar 18, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A three or four D-Cell Maglight makes an excellent baton and can split someone's skull.


I have one of these in the driver's side door of my truck. Also good for aiming in someone's eyes to blind them a bit, if they are approaching too quickly.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

My favorite flashlight. 900 lumens. Easy to find and comes with back up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I always put zenon bulbs in my Maglights.
Since my biggest threat will always be 4 legged predators prowling about at night, with a zenon bulb and the focus down tight, I can shine up animal eyes at 200 feet.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

2020 Convert said:


> My favorite flashlight. 900 lumens. Easy to find and comes with back up.
> View attachment 112846


That's not a flashlight.... that's a _ flash-bang_!


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

2020 Convert said:


> My favorite flashlight. 900 lumens. Easy to find and comes with back up.
> View attachment 112846



I just ordered that exact streamlight forend today for one of my Mossberg 500 shotguns. 

I used to use the Maglights but flashlight technology has come a long way. I actually became a bit of a flashlight junky over the last 5 years or so.

You can buy flashlights now that are 10× brighter, 1/10 the weight, and batteries last 5 times longer than the Maglights.

I've got about 3 dozen flashlights from Surefire, Streamlight, Nitecore, etc. I just keep buying them for some reason. 

The last one I bought before today was a Nitecore P30. It's just a small handheld but it something like 1,200 lumens and has a throw of like 1,500 yards.

You can literally use it as a floodlight or turn it down to use inside the house. Can never have too many flashlights.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Nick said:


> I just ordered that exact streamlight forend today for one of my Mossberg 500 shotguns.
> 
> I used to use the Maglights but flashlight technology has come a long way. I actually became a bit of a flashlight junky over the last 5 years or so.
> 
> ...


I like it because it’s one less thing to grab if I hear something outside, my motion lights go on, or a dog doesn’t come right back in.
Picked it up on clearance at TSC.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I cycle into work every morning at approx. 5:00 am and for years have been using a Fenix LD 20 mounted on my helmet with the strobe function to let drivers know that I'm on the road. Been hit before it's no fun. A couple of years ago I got into a road rage incident with the hopped gansta wanna be who almost ran me over. We both stopped he got out of his car and I had the total drop on him with the strobe function blazing away on my flashlight. I didn't even need to touch him. He was totally blinded and I reminded him that "I can see every move you are going to make asshat and you will see none of mine". He got back into his car and couldn't go anywhere for a few minutes still blinded. I stood there and watch and he finally drove away. That little LD 20 may be a pig on batteries but it sure came in handy. 

Godspeed


----------

